# What food is good?



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Acana is a very high quality grain free kibble you might want to check it out. 


?Suddenly?


----------



## crossgjh (Feb 12, 2014)

*Allergies*

*Thank you for the suggestion. I will try the Acana. I am so worried about him. He is a new best friend to me and I am responsible for making sure he is comfortable and happy.

Thank you again.*


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Also I would try some grain free treats. 


?Suddenly?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Go grain free, as some of the hottest things that spark allergies are corn, wheat, & soy, and also use a novel protein , as chicken is found to be 'hot' too for some dogs Flea allegies also are something to deal with, all it takes is one flea bite to trigger. Flea preventatives are necessary. I dealt with severe allergies with my Tibetian Terrier and environmental allergies were right up there too! She was allergic to dust mites, grass, ants, and a host of other things!
If your dog is itching miserably and chewing itself raw, it's time to see a dermatologist!

P.S. Yeast infections are also allergy related and if you can remove as many carbohydrates as possible from your dogs diet, it helps! Really read dog food labels closely....chicken fat is in almost everything!


----------



## Jamesknox (Feb 11, 2014)

I spent the last 4 weeks studying dog food. I second Acana. They are fantastic. They even have impeccable customer service.


----------



## MrsKaia (Dec 3, 2011)

If it's yeast, it's also a good idea to feed a low glycemic diet. Yeast feeds on sugar. Take out the sugars, and you will starve the yeast. I even went as far as home cooking for my dogs, but my mpoo had yeasty spots all over her body. If it's grass allergies, rinse his feet daily. At least after each walk.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Don't worry if the food looks boring- dogs don't care if the kibble is red and yellow- dyes are for humans. Dogfoodadvisor.com is a good place to start looking. Here is a list of hypoallergenic kibbles:

Hypoallergenic Dog Foods


----------



## crossgjh (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks again Jamie. I appreciate all your help. Also, I like the site you sent me to showing all the foods choices that I was unaware of. Sincerely,


Jamie Hein said:


> Don't worry if the food looks boring- dogs don't care if the kibble is red and yellow- dyes are for humans. Dogfoodadvisor.com is a good place to start looking. Here is a list of hypoallergenic kibbles:
> 
> Hypoallergenic Dog Foods


----------

